# Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Apr. 2008)

Hi.

Ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schon mal die Idee mit dem Seerosenbecken. Nun bin ich endlich dabei es zu realisieren.

Hier mal die Maße.

Außenmaß: ca. 1,70 x 0,90 x 0,60 m
Innenmaß: ca. 1,40 x 0,60 x 0,55 m


Und so sieht das ganze aus:

   


Wie zu sehen, ist die hintere und die rechte Seite mit Betonwürfeln gemauert (sie Seiten die man kaum sieht) und die vordere und linke Seite wird mit Naturstein (Basalt) gemauert. Die Natursteinseiten muss ich noch fertig machen. Da das nicht so einfach geht wie mit Ziegeln oder den Betonwürfeln, muss ich dass Schicht für Schicht machen. Also eine Schicht mauern, warten bis es Trocken ist, die nächste Schicht drauf usw. Innen wird das ganze dann mit Teichfolie ausgelegt und in der obersten Schicht befestigt. Also auch auf die hintere und rechte Seite kommt noch eine Schicht aus Naturstein.

Jetzt kamen aber von einigen Bekannten Einwände, das es evtl. den Wasserdruck nicht standhalten könnte/würde, weil es nicht im Verband gemauert ist usw. Bei den Betonwürfeln mache ich mir da eigentlich keine Sorgen. Die Dinger haben eine Kantenlänge von 15 cm und sind sauschwer, min. 10 kg. Schon allein wegen dem Gewicht denke ich das das hält. Nur bei den Natursteinseiten habe ich auch etwas Bedenken. Von der Innenseite wollte ich die ganzen Lücken und Spalten, die ja bei Natursteinen eh entstehen, noch mit Mörtel ausfüllen. Erstens, damit mit die Folie besser liegt und nichts hineinspießt und zweitens dachte ich mir, dass es dadurch auch stabiler wird. Auch die Natursteinseiten haben dann eine Dicke von fast 15 cm.

Ich vergleich das immer mit einem Aquarium. Wie dünn das Glas im Verhältnis zur Fläche und dem Volumen ist. Und das hält auch. Und Glas ist m.M.n. spröder als so ein Betonwürfel oder Basalt. Ich kann mich aber auch irren!

Bsp.: 
- Aquarium: 300 Liter / 100 x 50 x 60 cm / Glasstärke 8 mm
- Seerosenbecken: ca. 500 Liter / Seitenstärke ca. 12 - 15 cm


Was meint ihr denn, wird das halten?


----------



## chromis (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hi,

zeig die Konstruktion mal einem Maurer, der kriegt 'nen Herzschlag 

Ich würde weder den Betonwürfeln noch den Natursteinen trauen, dem Aquarium mit 60cm Höhe und 8mm Glas übrigens auch nicht :beeten 

Enscheidend für den Wasserdruck ist die Höhe des Beckens(bzw. des Wassers) und nicht das Volumen aber einer Mauer in dieser Bauweise würde ich nicht über den Weg trauen. Lieber jetzt nochmals anfangen als hinterher die ganze Sauerei.


----------



## ThomasK. (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Du hättest doch auch Schalsteine nehmen können und dann außen noch ne kleine Wand aus deinen Natursteinen hochziehen als Verkleidung. Da kommt schon ein ordentlicher Druck zusammen. Ob das so hält...?!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> zeig die Konstruktion mal einem Maurer, der kriegt 'nen Herzschlag


Naja, perfekt ist es sowieso nicht.  Bin ja auch kein Maurer.  





			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde weder den Betonwürfeln noch den Natursteinen trauen, dem Aquarium mit 60cm Höhe und 8mm Glas übrigens auch nicht :beeten


 8 mm ist eine übliche Glasstärke und mein 300er Aquarium steht auch schon fast 10 Jahre. 





			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Enscheidend für den Wasserdruck ist die Höhe des Beckens(bzw. des Wassers) und nicht das Volumen aber einer Mauer in dieser Bauweise würde ich nicht über den Weg trauen. Lieber jetzt nochmals anfangen als hinterher die ganze Sauerei.


Tja, noch mal neu anfangen ist gut gesagt. Meine Mittel sind extrem beschrängt. Und wie sollte ichs denn sonst machen?

Und guckt euch mal das Seerosenbecken von Thorsten aus dem Thread vom letzten Jahr an. Er hat sogar nur eine 11,5er Mauer!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6





			
				ThomasK. schrieb:
			
		

> Du hättest doch auch Schalsteine nehmen können und dann außen noch ne kleine Wand aus deinen Natursteinen hochziehen als Verkleidung. Da kommt schon ein ordentlicher Druck zusammen. Ob das so hält...?!


 Wie meinstn das genau?


----------



## michael_j (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hi,

du hast ja schon angefangen, also kann man nur noch versuchen, das bestehende zu verbessern. Hinten bei der Mauer denke ich auch das es hält, sagen wir mal bis -15 Grad :beeten .

Die Natursteinmauer würde ich von innen noch mit Maurergaze bespannen und dann mit Beton verputzen. Maurer Gaze findest du in jedem Baumarkt, das ist ein Kunstoffgewebe mit ca. 4 mm Abstand gewebt. Wenn du das in den Putz packst, verteilst du den Druck gleichmässiger und gleichzeitig werden eventuelle Schwachstellen ein wenig abgefangen. Denke das es halten kann. Bin jedoch nicht vom Fach.  

Ich hätte halt komplett was im verbund gemauert und dann verkleidet.

cheers


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hi.

Wieso denn "nur" bis -15°C? Was passiert denn wenn es kälter ist? Das Wasser kommt im Winter eh raus, falls du das meinst.

Wegen der Druckvertilung. Da ist ja auch noch die Teichfolie. Hat das nicht auch ein wenig diesen Effekt?
Aber das mit der Maurergaze ist schon mal ne gute Idee! Danke!


Aber schaut euch mal vorn meinen Teichrand an. Der ist ja auch mit Naturstein gemauert. Er ist zwar etwas dicker und muss auch keinen Wasserdruck aushalten aber ist trotzdem sehr stabil. Da kann ich mich einbeinig draufstellen und springen. Da ist der gesamte Druck auf einen Punkt konzentriert und das hält bombenfest. Und ich wiege ne Menge. Wieviel genau möchte ich jetzt hier nicht preisgeben.


----------



## Frank (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hi Mirko,

ooha, wenn das mal gutgeht ...  



			
				Mirko schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kamen aber von einigen Bekannten Einwände, das es evtl. den Wasserdruck nicht standhalten könnte/würde, weil es nicht im Verband gemauert ist usw.



Mal ein ganz einfacher Versuch:

Mauern ohne Mörtel.  

Stell mal ein paar Steine im Verband über einander, auch über Eck.
Dann stoße mit dem Fuß dagegen, nicht gerade oben, sondern irgendwo in der Mitte.
Sicherlich wird es dir gelingen die Mauer umzustoßen. Die Frage ist, wie viel Kraft du dafür aufwenden musst.

Jetzt mach den gleiche Versuch mit den Steinen und stapel sie ohne Verband, also so, wie du gemauert hast übereinander.
Versuche sie wieder umzustoßen und du wirst merken, das dieses wesentlich einfacher geht.

Du sagst deine Mittel sind begrenzt. Dafür habe ich Verständnis.
Aber überlege die, was du machst, wenn die Mauer nicht hält.
Der Aufwand alles wieder zu berichtigen wird um ein vielfaches größer sein.

Außerdem brauchst du "nur" neuen Mörtel. Den alten Mörtel kannst du von den Steinen abklopfen und diese dann *im Verband* neu aufmauern.

Mach es wie du es für richtig hältst, aber ich würde es neu aufmauern.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Das mit dem Verband ist einfach gesagt. Dafür brauch ich aber auch halbe Steine, in meinem Fall halbe Betonwürfel. Haste schon mal versucht so ein Ding ohne die entsprechenden Geräte zu teilen? :shock Ich krieg das ja nicht mal richtig mit ner dünnen Gehwegplatte hin. 

Wie gesagt, die Würfel sind sauschwer. Ich würde behaupten das dieses Gewicht reicht um zu halten.


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo Mirko,

dann lass doch die halben Steine nach außen überstehen! So kannst Du gleich noch eine Verzahnung mit den anderen "Mauern" machen, was der ganzen Sache nur mehr Stabilität verleiht.
Evtl. liegen ja irgendwo noch ein paar andere Steine rum? 
Abrisshäuser... Bauschuttcontainer...

Ich bin nicht vom Maurer-Fach, aber so ne Mauer.. ich hätte da Bauchschmerzen. 
Zumal da mehr Wasser reinkommt, als in Thorstens Seerosenbecken, dass eine einzige Nacht mit Frost und ohne Luftsprudler übrigens nicht unbeschadet überstanden hat.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo.

So sieht das ganze jetzt aus.

 


Die Natursteinseiten habe ich innen noch "ausgegossen" und ein Drahtgeflecht (wie z.B. für Kaninchenställe) mit eingearbeitet.

Die Innenmaße sind jetzt ca. 140 x 50 x 60 cm.

Als nächstes werde ich dann die Folie einlegen und mit der letzten, obersten Schicht befestigen.

Dann werde ich ja sehen ob es hält. Wenn nicht, dann wirds "geflickt" und es kommen andere Pflanzen rein.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo.

So, das Becken ist jetzt so gut wie fertig. Es sind nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu machen. Es hält dem Druck auch stand!

ABER, das Teil ist undicht! Es läuft bis ca. 12 cm unter der Oberkante aus!  

Es kommen eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten in Betracht.

1. Die Folie hat ein Loch. Wie kann ich jetzt am besten herausfinden, wo genau das Loch ist? Und wie flicke ich das am besten.

2. An der einen Seite ist eine ziemlich große Falte. Kann es sein, das dadurch das Wasser durch Kapillarwirkung usw. bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt rausgesaugt wird, trotz das die Folie ringsherum mit eingemauert ist?
Wie kann ich, falls es wirklich so ist, das verhindern?


Ich wäre für eure Tips sehr dankbar!


----------



## Annett (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo Mirko,

wenn Loch, dann genau dort, wo der Wasserstand stabil bleibt... also such mal gründlich in Höhe Wasserspiegel oder knapp darüber.

Bei einem Docht müßten Dir eigentlich feuchte Stellen am Becken/Mörtel auffallen..... innerhalb welcher Zeit verschwinden denn wieviel Liter?
Wohin läuft das Wasser?


----------



## michael_j (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

och shit. Das sieht so gut und aus uns soll undicht sein?. Der Wasserspiegel fällt bis auf höhe des Loches. Dann ein bisschen Wasser nachfüllen und den Trick mit der Kondensmilch. Dann sollte die Stelle schon gefunden sein. Flicken je nach Folientyp.

Drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Grubi (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo Epalzeorhynchos

Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Idee wenn du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst was die Stabilität angeht ....ich hätte da so auf den ersten Blick auch Bedenken .

Du könntest die Innenseiten mit Glasfaser auskleiden , aus diesem Material werden Teichfilter gebaut die bei geringer Wandstärke mit Wasser gefüllt frei
stehen können ohne zu platzen . 

Auch wäre das ganze 100 % Wasserdicht , ich weiss nur nicht wie gross der 
Aufwand dafür wäre, du bräuchtest Glasfasermatten , am besten 3 Lagen und Epoxidharz mit Härter.

Wäre jetzt noch ein bischen Aufwand, aber du hättest Sicherheit und etwas sehr haltbares....denk mal drüber nach ...

Gruss Grubi


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*



> Bei einem Docht müßten Dir eigentlich feuchte Stellen am Becken/Mörtel auffallen..... innerhalb welcher Zeit verschwinden denn wieviel Liter?
> Wohin läuft das Wasser?


 Das Wasser läuft tatsächlich an der rechten Seite (die zum Teich Zeigt) aus, da ist auch der Mörtel nass. Es kommt aber von Innen. Kann also auch an einem Loch liegen. Ich schätze mal es sind so ca. 100 - 120 Liter, die in ca. 15 min weglaufen.


Zum flicken. Kann man Teichfolie zur Not auch mit Silikon kleben? :? 
Hätte da noch was da.


@ Grubi: Das ist nun leider zu spät. Das Becken ist ja nun eigentlich fertig und die Folie ist schon eingemauert. Trotzdem danke für den Tip!


----------



## Grubi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Moin Moin 

Wegen der Teichfolie war ich jetzt nicht sicher , da habe ich kurz gegoogelt ...ich habe schon vieles unter Wasser mit Silikon repariert , aber
noch nie ne Teichfolie geklebt..

Guck mal was der zweite Treffer war *ggg* : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5788

is das n Zufall  ? *g*

Für die Aktion mit den Glasfasermatten ist es eigentlich nie zu spät , wenn 
du am Ende mit der Folie nicht Glücklich wirst kannst du sie immer noch rausreissen und GFK Matten mit Harz reinkleben...
Aber ich verstehe schon das du nun den Ehrgeiz hast mit der Folie 
weiterzukommen..... wenn das alles nichts wird währe Glasfaser halt die Alternatieve...

Viel Erfolg beim abdichten.....

Gruss Grubi


----------



## axel (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo Mirko !

Sieht doch toll aus  
Das wird schon halten  
Bin schon gespannt auf die Fotos mit den Seerosen im Teich .
Da haste dann etwas Besonderes .

Lg 

axel


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hi Mirko,

vorausgesetzt, du hast PVC-Folie:

Besorg dir in einem Baumarkt, der auch Teichfolie anbietet, ein kleines Reststück der Folie - evtl. hast du ja von deiner noch was über?
Greif dir eine kleine Dose Teichfolienkleber und schon kannst du deine Folie damit reparieren.
Achte darauf, das die Folie im Reparaturbereich absolut glatt und sauber ist!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe die Ursache übrigens gefunden. Ich traue mich gar es zu schreiben. So ein absolut blöder Fehler von mir.  
Die Ursache liegt bei der großen Falte auf der rechten Seite. Und zwar ist die Folie der Falte in der Innenseite niedriger als der Wasserstand sein soll. Verstanden? Da ist klar das das Wasser bis dahin ausläuft. Und dabei habe ich extra darauf geachtet das sowas nicht passiert.
So, nun habe ich die Sache schon geklebt, mit Teichfolienkleber. Aber nachdem ich das Wasser eingelassen hatte war es immer noch nicht dicht. An einer Klebekante kamen noch kleine Luftbläschen raus. Also an dieser Stelle noch mal geklebt und heute wieder Wasser eingelassen. Wieder an so einer Kante geblubbert. Also heute nocht mal geklebt.  
Da werde ich morgen sehen ob es nun endlich dicht ist.

Wenn nicht dann....  

Nee, dann brauche ich irgendwas zum abdichten. Sowas wie Silikon. Was könnte man den da nehmen? Geht das mit Flüssigteichfolie?


----------



## Kurt (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hallo Mirko,

wenn du ein Loch findest, klebe oder schweisse einen Flicken drauf - (wie beim Fahrradschlauch - nur entsprechend größer - bei 1cm-Loch eine Folienscheibe derselben Folienart mit ca. 15 cm Durchmesser als Flicken verwenden). 
Ob geklebt oder geschweisst werden kann, hängt von der Folienart ab - das kannst du vom Händler bzw. Hersteller erfahren.
Mit Silikon einen solchen Flicken ankleben, kann m.M. nach nicht sehr lange halten - das richtige Vulkanisiermittel dazu ist sicher hilfreicher.

Beim Schweissen: lieber einen 20 cm-Durchmesser wählen - dann in mindestens 2 Ringen um das Loch auf die Folie schweissen, der Rand des Flickens muss satt auf der Folie befestigt sein, damit man mit nix hängenbleiben kann ( so hats zumindest mein 'Folienschweisser gemacht).  Eine zu kleine Folienscheibe ist nicht gut Händelbar!

Ein Loch einfach mit Silikon zu füllen geht sicher in die Hose!!!

Gutes Gelingen
Kurt


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

Hast du nochmal ein aktuelles Foto?
Das sieht echt toll aus, was du da gebaut hast!


----------



## ---Torsten--- (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Seerosenbecken-Projekt*

folie und silikon geht gar nicht
selbst wenn es kurzeitig dicht sein sollte ist das keine lösung auf dauer

wenn dann nim Sikaflex das ist auch uv beständig oder 
bei gummie folie könnte das helfen  ebay Artikelnummer: 320257133311


----------

